# Applying eyeliner to the opposite eye of your dominant hand.



## Endit (Jul 20, 2005)

I have trouble using both hands for applying makeup on myself (my left hand is like dead), and it's hard to apply eyeliner with my right hand (my good hand) to my left eye. I know you're supposed to hold brushes and pencils/kohls like pens/pencils, but that makes it hard. I can do it with my left hand, but it always comes out shitty. So what tips do any of you have for me? I really wish there was an eyeliner tutorial somewheres, since I can never do eyeliner right for my top lids either - I can never get close to my lashes, like my eyelids do everything to prevent it. Any help would be cool, maybe just general tips too. I've searched the web, but no luck.

Or maybe it's this damn kohl - I will be getting a fluidliner anyways.


----------



## sassy*girl (Jul 20, 2005)

Hehe. Same. My right application of eyeliner is usually better than the left, If I put it on the top. As for the bottom, I think I've gotten used to it so it isn't as bad.

How do you apply it on your left side? I hold my liners like a pen/pencil. Hmm, do you use a finger to hold the skin beside your left eyelid taut so that it's easier to apply? This might sound weird or I don't really know if it would make a difference, but try turning your head to the right while you're doing your left eye if your right arm's position feels a bit awakward while you're working on your left liner. Also, do you try to do it  in one continuous line? I know it's a trick for liquid liners to stop every once in a while when applying, maybe you can try that as well. Even putting your elbow on a sturdy surface might help.

I can't really think of anything else right now, but I hope that helps.


----------



## mac_obsession (Jul 20, 2005)

I would suggest bracing your arm on a desk or counter or something...That always helps me, plus fluidliners seem to be much easier to apply than pencils/kohls or anything else. HTH!


----------



## Endit (Jul 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sassy*girl* 
_As for the bottom, I think I've gotten used to it so it isn't as bad._

 
Yeah, my bottom is also good.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sassy*girl* 
_I hold my liners like a pen/pencil. Hmm, do you use a finger to hold the skin beside your left eyelid taut so that it's easier to apply? This might sound weird or I don't really know if it would make a difference, but try turning your head to the right while you're doing your left eye if your right arm's position feels a bit awakward while you're working on your left liner._

 
Didn't try turning my head, but I did try pulling some skin. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sassy*girl* 
_Also, do you try to do it  in one continuous line? I know it's a trick for liquid liners to stop every once in a while when applying, maybe you can try that as well. Even putting your elbow on a sturdy surface might help._

 
Hmm, I do try for a continuous line, but I'll try putting my elbow down next time. I think I have a pretty steady hand though.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sassy*girl* 
_I can't really think of anything else right now, but I hope that helps._

 
Yep, it does, and maybe I'll just get better at it over time.


----------



## Isabel (Jul 21, 2005)

Do you have an angled brush? If not, I highly suggest one. It's my favorite brush. I never usually use liquid eyeliner so I don't know how to help you there...but with that brush I can do both of my eyes with my right hand without a problem. I always line my eyes by pretty much patting the shadow with my brush on my lash line (right on top of my lashes) and it comes out perfect.


----------



## nphernetton (Jul 21, 2005)

You know, I'm the exact opposite.  I'm right handed and can apply liner to my left lid PERFECTLY, but my right eye always comes out looking a bit strange....well, not strange, but you get the point..  good luck!


----------



## PrettyPanda (Nov 11, 2005)

Okay, I think my question belongs here.

When applying eyeliner, do you do it with your chin up? Meaning your lids will be half closed and you see your eyes from the bottom view? Because I read somewhere that this is the way to do it BUT in this position the lids are covered by the lashes. So I can't see them properly when applying liner above the lash line. Am I doing it wrong??


----------



## cecil (Nov 12, 2005)

hehe. .i just went and did a dummy run with my liquid liner to see where i put my hands.

i'm right handed and do both eyes with my right hand. 

i lean toward the mirror and presds my elbow against it for both eyes. when i'm doing my right eye my elbow is way out past my shoulders but for my left eye my elbow is directly under my chin and just below. . .um. . .boob level (lol) and my wrist is bent.

Hope that helps!
-cecil


----------

